# Are foreigners being targeted in Egypt?



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CAIRO: There are worrying developments on the ground in Egypt over the past week that foreigners may be becoming targets of the Egyptian military and police, with at least one dozens reports pointing toward a crackdown. While it has not reached the levels of xenobophic fear that persisted for days during the 18 day uprising that eventually ousted former President Hosni Mubarak, we are witnessing an eerily similar patter emerge.
My own arrest by the military over the weekend has been greatly detailed, but one of the root reasons for my arrest was the local “committees” allegedly set up to “protect” areas around the Cabinet building by local residents. These were the first people to question why I was there, taking pictures.
On Twitter this morning, one foreigner reported police coming to his flat and interrogating his wife, an Egyptian, over the person’s reasons for being in the country. This reminded me of when a police officer asked me questions at a cafe last summer, wondering why I was married to an Egyptian and “not one of your own kind.”
The US Embassy confirmed that a number – they would not be specific – of American citizens have been arrested over the past few days and interrogated as to why they were in the country. Taxi drivers were seen being handed a flyer detailing the “foreigner conspiracy” against Egypt, blaming the United States, Israel, Masons and even leading Egyptian figures Mohamed ElBaradei and Alaa al-Aswany as having a “hand” in the ongoing unrest.
One troubling story emerged on Tuesday of a group of some two dozen plainclothes police officers going from houseboat to houseboat in the Kit Kat neighborhood, asking questions and attempting to search homes of foreigners.
One friend of mine told me that he was fearful of going onto the streets after his own detention. While these could all very well be isolated incidences, the fact they are happening does instill fear into the expat population who currently call Egypt home.
In January and February, before the fall of Mubarak, a large number of foreigners were abducted from the streets, blindfolded and interrogated. Egypt’s state television even showed Egyptian “protesters” – likely state agents – delivering messages to viewers that they had been paid by Israel or the US to foment unrest against Mubarak.
Today, with the Egyptian military firmly entrenched in the country, and attacking and killing protesters on the street, the reality is that foreigners must be wary when they walk on Cairo’s streets.
It may be too early to start a panic of fear, but the truth we are beginning to see emerge does point in the direction that something is happening and foreigners are facing attacks. Journalists are being detained and forced from areas that had been safe only weeks before by “concerned” citizens.
In the end, one must begin to question what, foreign governments, and specifically the US government, is doing to end this turn toward xenophobia. Washington delivers $1.3 billion of aid to the Egyptian military annually. If that money is now being used to kill, injure and crackdown on activists, doubled with the emerging reports of foreigners and American citizens being targeted, what is Washington doing? It is time for a change. Egypt’s revolution is a truly Egyptian affair, and by targeting foreigners, the military is attempting to steal the bravery and just cause that the protesters have in demanding their country be set on the path begun on January 25.
BM 

Are foreigners being targeted in Egypt? - Bikya Masr


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

eekkkk is that why the army is around the corner for me?

On a serious note.. I know someone who lives on a houseboat at kitkat so will try and find out more details.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

29 plain clothed police officers checked ids and papers..also books (reading) may be getting checked.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

so does this make anyone nervous? I try to keep myself calm normally and just wait, but I hate the idea of attacks like that..


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Nothing in Sharm but I have been asked by the police if I work, the answer is no as I am retired, carry a copy of your ID with resident visa at all time...

They would have a hard time pointing some Jewish conspiracy on me, difficult to wear a Israelite yarmulke on top of a mow-hawk and I am too disorganized to be mossad :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

the way things are going is scary, foreigners used to be spared this kind of treatment, it was routine for Egyptians to be pushed around but now everyone is fair game


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> CAIRO: There are worrying developments on the ground in Egypt over the past week that foreigners may be becoming targets of the Egyptian military and police, with at least one dozens reports pointing toward a crackdown. While it has not reached the levels of xenobophic fear that persisted for days during the 18 day uprising that eventually ousted former President Hosni Mubarak, we are witnessing an eerily similar patter emerge.
> My own arrest by the military over the weekend has been greatly detailed, but one of the root reasons for my arrest was the local “committees” allegedly set up to “protect” areas around the Cabinet building by local residents. These were the first people to question why I was there, taking pictures.
> On Twitter this morning, one foreigner reported police coming to his flat and interrogating his wife, an Egyptian, over the person’s reasons for being in the country. This reminded me of when a police officer asked me questions at a cafe last summer, wondering why I was married to an Egyptian and “not one of your own kind.”
> The US Embassy confirmed that a number – they would not be specific – of American citizens have been arrested over the past few days and interrogated as to why they were in the country. Taxi drivers were seen being handed a flyer detailing the “foreigner conspiracy” against Egypt, blaming the United States, Israel, Masons and even leading Egyptian figures Mohamed ElBaradei and Alaa al-Aswany as having a “hand” in the ongoing unrest.
> ...


bikyamasr is - in no way - journalism

It was those idiots that printed the story about keeping women away from vegetables - that took off and was reposted worldwide - then apologized because their "source" was a fabrication.

Seriously, when they can't find what "Egyptians are talking about" it gets made up. 

Zero credibility.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> bikyamasr is - in no way - journalism
> 
> It was those idiots that printed the story about keeping women away from vegetables - that took off and was reposted worldwide - then apologized because their "source" was a fabrication.
> 
> ...




Police checking foreigners in KitKat is 100% not fabricated.. I have checked,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Police checking foreigners in KitKat is 100% not fabricated.. I have checked,


Fair enough.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Nothing in Sharm but I have been asked by the police if I work, the answer is no as I am retired, carry a copy of your ID with resident visa at all time...
> 
> They would have a hard time pointing some Jewish conspiracy on me, difficult to wear a Israelite yarmulke on top of a mow-hawk and I am too disorganized to be mossad :eyebrows:


Do you commute four times a week to Heliopolis?

I guess commuting so often must attract attention from the police.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Do you commute four times a week to Heliopolis?
> 
> I guess commuting so often must attract attention from the police.




It's getting waxed that attracts the police


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's getting waxed that attracts the police


i think Paul owns a time machine, he can be in Helipolis and Sharm at the same time.
I just wished he posted that pic from his facebook profile on here again. I missed it and i believe it caused some trouble didn't it...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Do you commute four times a week to Heliopolis?
> 
> I guess commuting so often must attract attention from the police.


I do! I drive to and from there twice a day....maadi /heliopolis and then heliopolis maadi....hope they would leave me alone


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Do you commute four times a week to Heliopolis?
> 
> I guess commuting so often must attract attention from the police.


No simply summer home when it gets overly hot here..rented out to family etc at other times


----------



## skumar1975 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Alexandria is quite normal*

I am not sure how much of this applies to people visiting Alex. I have been here since last one and half year, saw the revolution- start to end (cant say it ended) had my apartment attacked by some thugs and so on till peace prevailed late in March/April. 
If you are a foreigner, you will need to be careful anywhere in the world- for not knowing the language you become easy prey to some smart con!!
I would only recomend is having someone with you if you travel post 10pm- its still safe- just a precaution. I have travelled extensively across the world and I still feel unsafe if I am alone after dark- just a human nature.
If you are a woman- here are some don'ts- just precautions!!

1) Avoid night travel alone- in and around the city
2) If in the cab/taxi alone- dont engage in unnecessary conversations with the cab driver- he most certainly is looking for something!!!
3) Donot share your cell phone number even if it is for relaying some key info that you were looking for- especially to Cab drivers for having you pickedup and drop daily or some arrangements that you make during your Cab travel.
4) Avoid wearing above knees-skirts or shorts in downtown areas- especailly if you travel in Cab.
5) Avoid buying anything from the street hawkers- you will be followed till you get pissed off!!


For men, well just be safe with your vallet as anywhere you do!!!

I am sure this post will get some folks respond with agree/disagree- I am just sharing my experiences, yours are welcomed too!!!

Finally- Enjoy Egypt, its a beautiful nation- lots to do and see- ask me if you need some "Must do before you leave Egypt Listings" Top on my chart is Hot Air Balloon in Luxor/Aswan..

Merry Christmas and a happy new year.

Thanks..


----------

